
The Dozenal Society of America: Promoting Base Twelve Mathematics - 9nGQluzmnq3M
http://www.dozenal.org/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This will be great when I grow 2 more fingers. Until then, maybe not so much.

~~~
jaldhar
Count the segments of your fingers using your thumb. Use both hands and you
can do two (base 12) digit sums.

